# Scuba certification in Toronto?



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know where there one can get scuba certified around here? 
Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

http://www.ship-wreck.com/shipwreck/directory/ontdive.html

There should be a list there


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I would recommend. I did all my certs with them about 8-9 years ago. Great people to deal with.

Mississauga Diving Ltd.
1187 Hurontario St.
Port Credit, ON, L5G 3H2
Phone: 905 274-5182


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! I will contact them. How much did it cost roughly and is it a one day type of certification?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I beleive PADI schools cert in 2 days. NAUI schools usually 1 week in class & pool. I would recommend NAUI as NOBODY can safely learne how to SCUBA dive in 2 days.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

i did the in-class session at scuba2000 for PADI, and it was $275 (wait for the $100 dollar discount). the real certification cost depends on where you get certified.

but i also agree it is impossible to learn it in 2 days. i did not go get certified yet because i am not confident enough.

what im not comfortable about scuba is diving in an actual lake/ocean. are there schools in toronto that will take students to the lake for extra practice?


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info. At this time it really come down to money and I have gone scuba diving years ago so I think I will likely go with PADI. Im going on vacation in January and want to rent scuba gear for the trip. I dont plan to spend much time out of the water so I really want to get it together


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes the school I mentioned earlier has their own boat & organize regular diving trips throughout the summer. Some of the BEST diving in the world is in the great lakes & surrounding area due to the number of shipwrecks close to shore.



koopagurl said:


> i did the in-class session at scuba2000 for PADI, and it was $275 (wait for the $100 dollar discount). the real certification cost depends on where you get certified.
> 
> but i also agree it is impossible to learn it in 2 days. i did not go get certified yet because i am not confident enough.
> 
> what im not comfortable about scuba is diving in an actual lake/ocean. are there schools in toronto that will take students to the lake for extra practice?


----------

